# Noticing her weight gain! :)



## ManOWar (Mar 18, 2007)

*First off, I'm not a feeder and she's not a feedee, and she's not trying to grow and I'm not trying to grow her. 

But! 

I did feed madame an enormous, ripe strawberry yesterday afternoon to get her in the mood, hopefully, for romance. 

I'm happy to say it worked---try it, fellas! Feed it to her a bite at a time...

Anyway, I noticed a few minutes later, as she lay on the bed and giggled as I got my hot hands on her abundant charms, robe open, yummmm---

Wow, her stomach is really big now. I turned her on her side and saw how much she's grown. When we met, she was just a little chubby thing. Now, her belly sticks wayyyyy out! When she stands, it hangs down onto her thighs. What can I say? The gal loves to eat!  In her robe, she cuts quite the large figure, and she's very, very soft, too.

There's something wonderful about her weight gain. It's about 60 pounds now.

It not only represents the pinnacle of sexual attractiveness as far as I'm concerned, but there is something delightful about knowing your girl is nice and fat. Like things are pretty good, you're both making good money (it wasn't long ago we were struggling financially) and she is eating well and living well and getting nice and fat.

"Nice and fat".

Ripe, round, fat---like the strawberry!

I didn't say anything about it to her. Just noticed, and said to myself, dayum, it's nice. 

I can hardly tell my Mom when she makes her Sunday call---

"How's your better half?"

"She's excellent---work is going well, we're having a lot of fun these days, and she's really put on a lot of weight, especially in her stomach and ass."

Although that might blow Mom out of the water---or if I know her, she'll pretend nothing's been said. 





*


----------



## Tad (Mar 19, 2007)

*LOL*

You'd have to tape that call for us!

-Ed


----------



## BaronAaron (Mar 19, 2007)

That was pretty hot, pal---the weight gain part especially. 

Lucky prick!!! (j/k) lol


----------



## BaronAaron (Mar 19, 2007)

PS If you've got a "before and after" photo to share, even one without a face, I'm sure many here would respectfully say, "damn!" 60 pounds is quite a gain...


----------



## ManOWar (Mar 20, 2007)

BaronAaron said:


> PS If you've got a "before and after" photo to share, even one without a face, I'm sure many here would respectfully say, "damn!" 60 pounds is quite a gain...



*I'll see what can be done. *


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Mar 20, 2007)

lucky!!!

i really need to get off my ass and find a nice lady to call my own. i just wish it was that easy.


----------



## LikesUSoft (Dec 30, 2007)

Love your story about your wife and her growing buns and tummy. I am so hoping I can find a slightly plump bottom heavy woman who I can spoil and pamper so that she slowly gains and grows a nice fat ass. Nothing better! I'm envious!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 30, 2007)

Man, you dug into the archives for this one, man!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 30, 2007)

haha, that's damn right...nice story, but holy crap, how long did you look for this?


----------

